# Cubecart payment gateways



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys

Im going to be using cubecart and I've thought long and hard and decided that it would be very silly not to accept credit cards and choose just paypal as a means to pay, even though paypal in its self accepts credit cards anyway.

Question, from all the payment gateways listed on the bottom of the homepage of cubecart.com can anyone suggest or comment on any particularly good payment gateways.

Much to my suprise, and I am still a bit suspect as to how it works, I've seen SOME of these payment gateways claiming crazy stuff like 'international clients can use (eg someone who isn't in America, like me) and more importantly 'you don't need a internet bank merchant account to use this gateway.

How the heck does that work? And which ones are good, and which ones are sort of crap?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I can't comment on the availability in Australia, but I've used:

ccnow, 2checkout.com, paypal, authorize.net, linkpoint and worldpay.

I think worldpay, ccnow and 2checkout may work in Australia. You'll probably need to check their site for details on how they work (some send you your payment on "schedules" like twice a month).


----------



## anthony17 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can all of these be used as options on the same website. In others words can a customer choose from different payment programs such as paypal or authorize net as a way to pay or can the website only offer one?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can offer multiple options on the same site (like authorizenet and paypal and check, etc)


----------



## anthony17 (Jul 5, 2006)

So when someone purchases a product through whichever merchant account, the cost will come from that particular merchant. Such as Paypal charges something like 4.3 (example) per transactions and Authorize charges 5.6 per transaction. Whichever merchant the customer uses that is where my transaction fee will come from correct?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Whichever merchant the customer uses that is where my transaction fee will come from correct?


That's correct. The customer will be presented with options, and whichever payment method they select is the company that will be charging you the processing percentage (althoug 5% sounds high for authorizenet).


----------

